# Escambia River Fastwater Flatheads



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

After all this Flathead talk and not to mention with the prime time catfish season upon us me and my brother decided to try out some of this Fast water flathead fishing. The goal was to find the fastest rip raps on the back side of bends put the baits on the bottom and scope our baits across the bottom where the flatheads would be waiting.

The conditions was perfect, the river was really high and fast. She was up to about 7.5 feet with a 3-4 knot current. We didn't have long to fish since we both had to get up early today, so we ended up fishing until about mid night.

The first bend didn't do any thing for us, but the second rip rap was the key location, we caught 5 fish and lost 3. The biggest fish weighed in at 29.6lbs the other 4 all went under 20lbs and came home with us for some catfish nuggets tonight. But the big fish went back to keep on growing.

With the high waters we have been having fishing the outside of bends in the rip raps has been the ticket the last couple of weeks. These flatheads know bait fish will be coming around that corner and they are just working them bends hard.

A 65lb night of flathead fishing, not to bad for a couple hours on rod n reels


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

:notworthy:Nice:notworthy:


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm gonna be on the fast water of the choctawhatchee tonight. Thinking about trying some new areas


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

I should low ball the weight of his fish but I am not going to stoop to their level.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice fish man...I haven't been in awhile got to go soon.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

nice man! im gonna hit escambia tonight still trying for my first one.


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Great success!


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

well done, 2nd pic looks great, i knew you couldnt hold off till this weekend, smart man.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanx fellas, she is still swimming for you guys to catch now. Sorry for the bad pictures and camera, it was all done off my cell phone. My camera took a poop on me.


----------

